# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Meshkujt përballë femrave

## Dito

Ta fillojme kete teme per te pare popullin te shfryhet por me nje gjuhe humoristike kundrejt seksit te kundert. Do te ftoja secilin prej jush mos banalizoje temen me vulgaritete pa kripe.

Po fillon plaku i pari meqe jam edhe ne krye te sofres.

Ja disa nga pergjigjet alternative te femrave ne raste tipike.

1-MIRE MIRE :breshka: jo eshte fjala qe femrat perdorin kur duan te mbyllin nje debat dhe do te thote qe ato kane te drejte e ti duhet ta mbyllesh gojen.

2-5 MINUTA:Nese ajo po vishet do te thote qe do vonohet gjysem ore.5 minuta jane 5 minuta per femren vetem kur te lejon te shohesh ndeshjen 5 minuta para se ajo te filloje te fshije shtepine.

3-ASGJE,ASGJE :breshka: ini kujdes kur thote keshtu sepse po e tha nenkupton kohen e mire para se te filloje rrebeshi.Debatet qe fillojne zakonisht me ASGJE,ASGJE mbarojne me fjalen MIRE,MIRE.

4-BEJ SI TE DUASH:Po te tha keshtu atehere kjo eshte nje sfide qe te ben e s`do te thote aspak qe eshte dakord me ty.Qe te jeni ne rregull po ju tha keshtu me mire mos e beni ate qe keni ndermend.

5-FRYMEMARRJE E GJATE SHOQERUAR ME EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :e lashte: shte njelloj si te thoshte dicka por pa fjale ndaj dhe burrat e keqkuptojne.Po beri keshtu do te thote qe ajo mendon se jeni idiot e nuk e kupton as vete pse rri aty me ju duke mos bere ASGJE(per kuptimin e fjales ASGJE rilexoni piken 3)

6-OK,OK :breshka: jo eshte nje nga fjalet me te rrezikshme qe nje femer mund ti thote nje mashkulli.Do te thote qe ajo po mendohet mire perpara se kur dhe si do te hakmerret ndaj jush.

7-FALEMINDERIT :fantazma: emra te falenderon dhe me e mira eshte te mos thuash asgje sepse ajo me te vertete thjeshte po te falenderon(nese te thote shumeeee faleminderit atehere eshte ironike).Sidoqofte me mire mos thuaj asgje sepse perndryshe do te thote SI TE DUASH TI.
8-SI TE DUASH TI :breshka: jo eshte menyra me te cilen femra te thote``mos na caj fort.......koken``

9-MOS U MERZIT SE E BEJ VETE:Nje tjeter shprehje e rrezikshme nga ana e femres.Do te thote qe ajo te ka kerkuar disa here te besh dicka e ti se ke bere.Tani ajo ka ndermend ta beje vete.Mashkulli do ta pyese :maci: fare ke?C`ka ndodhur?Per pergjigjen e femres rilexoni piken numer 3

----------


## mia@

''Erdha, Erdha'' thone meshkujt ne tel. qe do te thote ik me le rehat.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Na bere si kalamajt e kopshit me kto shprehje tani lol

Nuk eshte se s'i perdorim, por mos i nxirr te zezat ne shesh. Pastaj jane shprehje qe i perdorin edhe meshkujt...

----------


## iktuus

*OK OK: kur nje femer te thot keshtu edhe mua me djeg kjo*

----------


## Endless

FRYMEMARJE TE LEHTA SHOQERUAR ME GERHITJE TE VOGLA HERE PAS HERE = Goca   po fle gjume.

SHTRENGIME TE FORTA NE BANJO SHOQERUAR ME  PASTHIRME ,''HUUU,HUUUU'' DHE SHTYTJE TE MUREVE ANESOR TE TUALETIT =  Ketu goca duket qarte qe eshte zene kaps.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ehhhhhhhh Zot na ruaj, se edhe keto fjale kishin manget syte e tone per te lexuar :d

----------


## SaS

> FRYMEMARJE TE LEHTA SHOQERUAR ME GERHITJE TE VOGLA HERE PAS HERE = Goca   po fle gjume.
> 
> SHTRENGIME TE FORTA NE BANJO SHOQERUAR ME  PASTHIRME ,''HUUU,HUUUU'' DHE SHTYTJE TE MUREVE ANESOR TE TUALETIT =  Ketu goca duket qarte qe eshte zene kaps.


hahahahah  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Dito

Asnje femer nuk eshte nje gjeni. Femrat jane nje seks dekorativ! Nuk kane kurre asgje per te thene, por e thone me embelsi. Femrat paraqesin triumfin e lendes mbi intelektin, keshtu si burrat paraqesin triumfin e intelektit mbi moralin.

----------


## Dito

Grate e politikaneve bejne gjithmone bamiresi. Normale! Ndihen fajtore per ate çka vjedhin burrat.

----------


## Unike

> FRYMEMARJE TE LEHTA SHOQERUAR ME GERHITJE TE VOGLA HERE PAS HERE = Goca   po fle gjume.


 :pa dhembe: 

Shum literatura te asht dasht me hap, me dal ne kyt konkluzion, ka pak ka pak po filloj me e kuptu edhe un se ku don me dal.


Un kam vene re dicka te vecante te meshkujt : Ai kur mbllacitet tregon se ka hanger para do oresh po tash asht tu ripertyp ushqimin  :miushi:

----------


## Unike

> Femrat jane nje seks dekorativ!


Kurse ne meshkujt i kena per "llac beton", po per pun ju kena, per ca te rren menja tjeter.

 :shkelje syri:

----------


## drague

> Grate e politikaneve bejne gjithmone bamiresi. Normale! Ndihen fajtore per ate çka vjedhin burrat.


e drejte.

xhoi nano udhi tu i bo bamirsi "dafllakut" :shkelje syri:

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Perfundimisht ju femrat keni shume p*o*r*dh*e

----------


## bombona

meshkujt jan si muret mbrojtese te keshtjelles dhe femrat jan si brendija e tij..
po qe gjithmon ushtaret shkojn brenda keshtjelles per tu strehuar hehehe
goca keni kujdes kur nje mashkull thot ''te dua''--kjo do thot se ka qen me tjeteren perpara ahehehehe

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Hmmm, ju femrat jeni joshese per meshkujt truthate e per ata tru menqur jeni nje njeri normal !!

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Hmmm, dua te shtoj edhe diqka, per njeriun e vertet dashuria e tij ( femra e tij siq thuani ju ) eshte ajo qe e bene ate te ndihet mbret i botes !!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Grate e politikaneve bejne gjithmone bamiresi. Normale! Ndihen fajtore per ate çka vjedhin burrat.


Dito po pse s'e the mer qe ishte thjeshte me gjet fjale te urta kunder meshkujve ose femrave, se na e bere te veshtire me ato po po, ehe ehe, mire mire... ne fillim!


Çfare tha Zoti pasi krijoi burrin?

- Mund te beje me mire se kaq! Me pas krijoi femren.

----------


## INFINITY©

Dito, shko njehere andej nga nen-forumi i humorit se ke te pakten 2 tema te tjera identike me kete te tenden.

----------


## Dito

> Dito, shko njehere andej nga nen-forumi i humorit se ke te pakten 2 tema te tjera identike me kete te tenden.


Se u bene tre ca pastaj, hajde muhabet hajde, po forumi e uruar per te shkruajtur ti e une eshte bere.

----------


## Colomba

[QUOTE=Dito;2405955]

Ja disa nga pergjigjet alternative te femrave ne raste tipike.

1-MIRE MIRE:Kjo eshte fjala qe femrat perdorin kur duan te mbyllin nje debat dhe do te thote qe ato kane te drejte e ti duhet ta mbyllesh gojen.

1-Kur meshkujt thone MIRE-MIRE Duan te thone ashtu eshte si thu ti po ne fund do behet si them une!
2-5 MINUTA:Nese ajo po vishet do te thote qe do vonohet gjysem ore.5 minuta jane 5 minuta per femren vetem kur te lejon te shohesh ndeshjen 5 minuta para se ajo te filloje te fshije shtepine.

2-kur meshkujt thone prit 5 minuta -kthehen  te nesermen-nese i pyt :ku humbe ti mo?lene lene se me ka plas shpirti ,gjejne lloj-lloj justifikimesh per te kaluar ne rolin e viktimes,dhe jane kaq aktore te mire qe ne femrat ne fund themi "gjynaf i shkreti"desh i rash kot ne qaf.

3-ASGJE,ASGJE:Kini kujdes kur thote keshtu sepse po e tha nenkupton kohen e mire para se te filloje rrebeshi.Debatet qe fillojne zakonisht me ASGJE,ASGJE mbarojne me fjalen MIRE,MIRE.

3-po thane ASGJE -ASGJE meshkujt ju mori lumi,duan te thone mos u bej merak se mbrapa te vjen llogaria (bashke me perqindjet) 

4-BEJ SI TE DUASH:Po te tha keshtu atehere kjo eshte nje sfide qe te ben e s`do te thote aspak qe eshte dakord me ty.Qe te jeni ne rregull po ju tha keshtu me mire mos e beni ate qe keni ndermend.

4-po ju tha BEJ SI TE DUASH:nenkupton se ky eshte ultimatum d.m.th nuk eshte aspak dakort me ate qe thoni ju,por nga qe nuk di si t'ju bind se u ka lodh me argumentu ,thote e di c'ke bej si te dush ,me nje fjale "THYFSH KOKEN"

5-FRYMEMARRJE E GJATE SHOQERUAR ME EHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH:Eshte njelloj si te thoshte dicka por pa fjale ndaj dhe burrat e keqkuptojne.Po beri keshtu do te thote qe ajo mendon se jeni idiot e nuk e kupton as vete pse rri aty me ju duke mos bere ASGJE(per kuptimin e fjales ASGJE rilexoni piken 3)

5-FRYMARJE E GJATE SHOQERUAR ME EHHHHHHHHHHH.nga nji burre do te thote "Pikerisht mua duhet te me bije ne pjese"po nuk ke faj ti moj jo ,kam faj une qe te dua.....EHHHHHHHHHH

6-OK,OK:Kjo eshte nje nga fjalet me te rrezikshme qe nje femer mund ti thote nje mashkulli.Do te thote qe ajo po mendohet mire perpara se kur dhe si do te hakmerret ndaj jush.

6-OK,OK eshte vertet e rrezikshme e thene nga nje mashkull nenkupton ate shprehjen"QESH MIRE KUSH QESH I FUNDIT" ke me ma pagujt shtrenjt e "dashur"

7-FALEMINDERIT:Femra te falenderon dhe me e mira eshte te mos thuash asgje sepse ajo me te vertete thjeshte po te falenderon(nese te thote shumeeee faleminderit atehere eshte ironike).Sidoqofte me mire mos thuaj asgje sepse perndryshe do te thote SI TE DUASH TI.

7-FALEMINDERIT:meshkujt nuk ta thone kurre sepse mendojne qe c'do gje qe bejme per ta e kemi per detyre.po ju tha ndonjeher faleminderit eshte hera fundit qe e shifni pra eshte nje lloj likujdimi.
8-SI TE DUASH TI:Kjo eshte menyra me te cilen femra te thote``mos na caj fort.......koken``

8-SI TE DUASH TI:e kot te flasesh me ty nuk kupton,bej si te dush se ma hengre shpirtin.

9-MOS U MERZIT SE E BEJ VETE:Nje tjeter shprehje e rrezikshme nga ana e femres.Do te thote qe ajo te ka kerkuar disa here te besh dicka e ti se ke bere.Tani ajo ka ndermend ta beje vete.Mashkulli do ta pyese:Cfare ke?C`ka ndodhur?Per pergjigjen e femres rilexoni piken numer 

9-MOS U MERZIT SE E BEJ VETE:Ah kete shprehje nuk e perdorin meshkujt ne alternative kane nje tjeter"COHU SHPEJT BEJE SE NDRYSHE KE ME HENGER SHPULLA"

----------

